

List of cities by murder rate - thomasfl
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cities_by_murder_rate

======
thomasfl
Detroit and St. Lous seems to be the most dangerous city outsite Latin America
and Africa. I guess cities like SF, NY, Boston and Seattle are completely
different, but for us europeans this kind of numbers look nasty.

